# Who was your late night Horror Host?



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Christopher Coffin "the guardian of the ghouls"-- WJRT Flint, MI He was a "cool" character, with fedora, van **** beard, sunglasses, and smoking a cigarette.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

count floyd!

no not really, but for those that don't know, he was the host of "monster chiller horror theater" on sctv ... lol!

amk


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't think we still had any local ones by the time I was growing up in the late 80s. But I do remember Elvira, the Crypt Keeper, and especially Joe Bob Briggs. I think Briggs was on TNT, and he usually did more bad sci-fi than horror, but I think I watched him more than the others.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I grew up watching Elvira. I was from Manteca, she's in Modesto so it was like we were neighbors 

I watched Crypt Keeper and JoeBob Briggs (both incarnations) on tv. They are not necessarily horror but I still love MST3K!

Our local guy is Zomboo (pronounced Zom-bow). He's a great guy and I have worked with him on his show! Nothing better than eating pizza and watching horrible Mexican wrestler horror movies! http://www.zomboo.com Plus he makes all sorts of local appearances and charity events.
My story with Zomboo is this. I used to watch Xena religiously and it was on really late in our area, like 11PM! One day watching the credits Xena actually did a in-the-actor's-chair promo for Zomboo (though she pronounced it Zom-boo  ) so I said "... WTF??" I watched and it was the completely worst movie ever: Santa Claus vs the Martians! Holy Crap I loved it and started watching the show. He has a segment where viewers send in pictures and he'll show it on his show. I sent one in and it got on! Holy crap he was for real! Then I sent him a letter saying that I loved his show and grew up with horror hosts and would love to do it, too. He called me up and asked if I wanted to be a part of the show writing jokes and skits. I said "HELL YEAH!" I did that for almost a year. I think my name is still in the credits, he he. He even put out a book about his show and I'min that, too. I felt so cool!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I grew up in the Bay Area and our horror host was Bob Wilkins. The show was called Ceature Features and it was on every Saturday night. Bob was great! He was this mild mannered guy who wore black eyeglasses and smoked a cigar. 
He always sat in a rocking chair while he introduced the movie selection of he evening. As kids we thought we were so cool getting to stay up late and watch scary movies.










http://www.bobwilkins.net/creaturefeatures.htm


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't recall the Philadelphia area having a late night horror show on local TV, let alone a late night horror show host.

What we did manage to get was themed Saturday afternoons with a bank of 2-4 movies. Most of the time, it alternated between a Saturday of horror one week and a Saturday of bad kung-fu the next, with the occasional Saturday of holiday or kids movies mixed in. Strangely, I miss the bad kung fu flicks more than the bad horror flicks.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoa, what a walk down memory lane. Growing up in Iowa in the 60's and 70's we had The Acri Creature Feature. It was very campy. I also feel I would be a bit remiss if I didn't mention Wolf man Jack. I know he wasn't technically a horror host (he was an awesome DJ) he did often make cameos on the various horror programs.

OK... you probably figured out that I'm old.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

There was a guy who did a really campy vampire/Dracula thing who gave cheezy descriptions of the movie he was about to show but I can't remember what he called himself. He was pretty funny most of the time, it might have been a US station out of Buffalo, we used to get more US stations than Canadian in those days with our antenna. Toronto was the closest Canadian city and it only had a few major stations then.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Blarghity said:


> What we did manage to get was themed Saturday afternoons with a bank of 2-4 movies. Most of the time, it alternated between a Saturday of horror one week and a Saturday of bad kung-fu the next, with the occasional Saturday of holiday or kids movies mixed in.


Yep, some markets eschewed the Friday night 'Creature Feature' and ran a Saturday afternoon version that alternated with Kung-Fu theater. If I recall correctly, USA network expanded that concept by broadcasting Kung-Fu theater nationally in the early 80's

I doubt it is totally comprehensive, but a pretty good rundown on the Creature Feature markets, as well as the movies aired (including the sci-fi and kaiju movies), is posted on Wikipedia if anyone is interested to see what their respective childhood TV broadcast market carried.

Personally, I was in the Quad Cities a couple of years too late for the Acri Creature Feature, but did spend a lot of time with Elvira.


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

I grew up in Las Vegas in the 60's/70's, so naturally we had the 'Vegas Vampire' Jim Parker, who would have showgirls and local celebrities drop in like Frank Sinatra Jr. and a very young Fred Willard to do goofy sketches with him. The sets were cheap and the cheese was thick. It was a great show!


----------



## Jamesthegeek (Aug 11, 2013)

I know a few of the hosts you guys have mentioned were in this documentary. Check it out. It has interviews with them all.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

stormygirl84 said:


> I don't think we still had any local ones by the time I was growing up in the late 80s. But I do remember *Elvira, the Crypt Keeper*, and especially Joe Bob Briggs. I think Briggs was on TNT, and he usually did more bad sci-fi than horror, but I think I watched him more than the others.


This was us. I don't remember having any local horror hosts. If we did, my parents never let me stay up that late. I do remember watching the Crypt Keeper with my dad, though.


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Chicago representing with Svengoolie on ch 26 hahaha hes still on tv. Hahahah


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey didnt Danny Koker from Counts Kustoms in vegas do some type of vampire show back in the 90s???? Could have sworn i heard that about him. Hes the guy from the history channel show Counting Cars.


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

http://youtu.be/A6GQygmYFFE
Here he is hahahahaha from 1999


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here we had "Creature Feature, with your host, count Gore De Vol" . It started at 11:00 at night, but we always stayed up to watch it.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

In Cleveland, first it was Ghoulardi, then Big Chuck and Little John and then Hoolihan and Big Chuck. Did skits in between showing the movie


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Backfromthedead said:


> Chicago representing with Svengoolie on ch 26 hahaha hes still on tv. Hahahah
> View attachment 170831



Yep! Getting ready to watch him tonite on MeTV!! I love him & I think he's getting a new coffin tonite if not soon. He's not the original Svengoolie but the second or third I think.

I will repeat here what I've said in other Horror Host threads:

My horror host, I give you Count Gore DeVol:

http://www.countgore.com/










He's the man that introduced me to all things horror. Every Saturday nite, 11PM. He was also our Bozo the Clown & the kids afternoon cartoon show host, Captain 20. While he loved those characters too, his first love was Count Gore so thanks to the internet, he's still living dead & well & sleeping in his coffin in Dick Dyszel's basement.

I remember the first time I met him at a con a few years ago I almost cried. I was happier about meeting Count Gore than I was about meeting Christopher Lee.

He's a member of the Horror Host Hall of Fame.


This is the other Horror Hosts thread in the Horror Discussion section:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/126687-horror-hosts.html


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

StacyN said:


> I grew up in the Bay Area and our horror host was Bob Wilkins. The show was called Ceature Features and it was on every Saturday night. Bob was great! He was this mild mannered guy who wore black eyeglasses and smoked a cigar.
> He always sat in a rocking chair while he introduced the movie selection of he evening. As kids we thought we were so cool getting to stay up late and watch scary movies.


That was my guy too! Bob Wilkens! "Can you feature that ugly creature?" I think that was part of the opening theme if I remember right.

Thanks Jamesthegeek for starting this thread!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I grew up in the Tampa Bay area of Florida (St. Petersburg, actually) and I was totally obsessed with Dr. Paul Bearer, the horror host on our local Channel 44. Saturday afternoon was "Creature Feature", then Saturday night was "Fright Theater", which showed two movies starting at 11:30 PM and lasting until 2:30 AM. I remember having to turn off the lights in the house all by myself (because everyone else was asleep long ago) and having to run and jump into my bed before the "monsters" got me. LOL
I have such great memories of watching him all throughout my teen years. I actually met him once and I also have a couple of autographed pictures of him, just like this one:


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Just saw American Scary on Netflix. Very interesting.

I grew up with Bill Cardille... Chilly Billy. I liked that he never dressed in costume as the host of Chiller Theater.

Eta: Pittsburgh, WIIC


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I don't know who was on for late night, I was never a nightowl (my boyfriend in HS called me the "10 oclock woman" because I'd fall asleep at 10 oclock no matter what! LOL) but I do remember the weekend hosts. In our part of Michigan we had Sir Graves Ghastly and in St. Pete, FL, we had Dr. Paul Bearer. I loved both of them!


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

IshWitch said:


> I don't know who was on for late night, I was never a nightowl (my boyfriend in HS called me the "10 oclock woman" because I'd fall asleep at 10 oclock no matter what! LOL) but I do remember the weekend hosts. In our part of Michigan we had Sir Graves Ghastly and in St. Pete, FL, we had Dr. Paul Bearer. I loved both of them!


Ahhhh! Sir Graves Ghastly! I grew up watching him in Detroit. I loved that guy. And The Ghoul. Both were a huge part of my childhood.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Ghoul. Can't remember exactly which station he was on. It was a Cleveland station though.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Svengoolie for me too, I've always been a big fan. Of course there's also Tales from the Crypt, if the Cryptkeeper can be counted. 


I got a photo with Svengoolie (and my dog) at a pet costume contest a few years ago:


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dr Madblood from Pungo, VA.
http://www.madblood.net/story.html

Dr Madblood's sweet ride, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PbQHy-Ynz8


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Paul Bearer as well on Saturday afternoons. I was always glued to the TV same time every week


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sammy Terry here in Indiana!!!!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Sammy Terry, who passed away this year..............Rest in Piece Sammy.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, I love this thread!! As a little child of the 70's in the Richmond, Virginia area, I remember my parents staying up to watch Shock Theatre on (what was then, WXEX) channel 8 which was our ABC affiliate. The host was the local celebrity, Boman Body. I remember the theme music, the creeking of his 70's inspired coffin (see the pic below and notice it was 70's green with a Brady Bunch inspired lining), and his infamous rise out of the coffin while introducing that nights feature flick. I would sneak out of my room and peek around the wall to catch some of it before I was spied and told to go back to bed. LOL


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG Sorry Wolfman Jack! I forgot!

Here's Zomboo!:


----------



## Dragonula (Jan 31, 2009)

Here in the Milwaukee area we had Tolouse No Neck hosting Shock theater and the later a music show called Shock Rock


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Several of your hosts are probably here:

http://www.horrorhostgraveyard.com/

You can even buy trading cards of them!!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Our city, Wilkes-Barre, PA, was the first city to have cable TV, so we were treated to Dr. Shock on channel 17 out of Philadelphia. 
There _was_ a horror host later on for the local ABC affiliate, WNEP channel 16 - Uncle Ted...but the less said about him, the better...


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Miss Erie said:


> Ahhhh! Sir Graves Ghastly! I grew up watching him in Detroit. I loved that guy. And The Ghoul. Both were a huge part of my childhood.


Two fangs up fr both! Sir graves and the ghoul bring back fond memories!


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Sir Graves Ghastly hosted an afternoon show filled with fan art, and old 50s horror films. Late night was when the ever troubled Ghoul came on. He was nuts, with a plastic frog for a side kick, he blew up toys with firecrackers, spread cheese wiz on the floors to slide in, and acted visibly drunk at times. His show was one of the first I had ever seen that ran fans created home movies. Totally entertainment.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

"The Cool Ghoul" (Dick Van Hoene) out of Cincinnati OH. Lots of wit along with the movies. he was the best for a 10 to 14 year old (me). Before I was aloud to stay up that late though, I would go to bed and listen to a.m. radio country stations that would play old radio reruns of "Inner Sanctum Mysteries" Hosted By E. G. Marshall. 

Nothing like a 7-8 year old listening to Marshall's voice through those huge Mickey Mouse headphones, scaring yourself in the dark, knowing you can't tell your folks you're scared, because they'll take the radio out of your room, and you won't be able to listen to it the following night 

The Good Old Days, Marc V.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Sir Graves Ghastly!!!!


----------



## smokey (Jun 5, 2008)

We had a few when I was growing up here in Indy, (Selwin, Wilhelmina), but the undisputed king of late-night horror was Sammy Terry. Sammy was on TV and did personal appearances for decades and was a local legend. Sadly, he passed away this year, but his son has assumed the character (magnificently too) and it as though Sammy has returned from the grave, as we all expected he would. Here's the cheesy intro from his long-running show. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwCIHqW3QSo


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Growing up in the 80's, my idol was Elvira. I thought she was the most beautiful woman ever and wanted to be just like her when I grew up. And then I discovered Tales from the Crypt. So I make it a point to collect these movies so one day, my son and I can watch them together In fact last year Walmart had season 7 of Tales from the Crypt. I'm keeping my eyes open this year hoping I can find another one!


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Grew up in the Chicago burbs so Svengoolie it was, and am happy to heat that he's still going strong. I am definitely looking forward to seeing that documentary!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Ohh! I forgot about Big Chuck & Little John. Definitely watched them. Other than that..didn't have anything local, or semi-local. I did used to watch Crypt Keeper with my grandma. That's a nice memory  And I remember watching Saturday Up! All Night on USA...ordering pizza from Domino's when they still sold pop in the big cups to share, instead of 2 liters ... ahhh memories


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

In the mid-70's. could have been '73 or '74, it was The Ghoul, he hosted Little Rascals and Three Stooges films at night on Channel 52 (UHF). And I don't remember too much about him, really, except that he was cool and I liked him. Had creepy weird makeup and a wig, and worked on a black set with few props.

Later on, but her shows came on during the day, there was the wonderful Elvira.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

In the late 90s I remember "MonsterFest" with your host Job Bob Briggs. I believe it was on Friday nights and they would show two horror movies (usually classics but sometimes more modern) back-to-back. During commercials Joe Bob would do little skits sometimes and share interesting trivia about the movies. For example, the house they use in the movie "Child's Play" for the exterior shot of Aunt Maggie being pushed out the window by Chucky was once the house of silent film actor Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You all should check out your hosts online, some are still doing their shows online now. The Horror Hosts Hall of Fame site seems to be down for some reason but I bet most of your hosts are there.


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Original Chicago Svengoolie died today. Sad info. 
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/local/chicago_news&id=9251497


----------

